# where can you buy a aponogeton undulatus



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

hey, i live in abbostford and cant find it anywhere. does anyone know where to buy a aponogeton undulatus?


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

cichlidsguy23 said:


> hey, i live in abbostford and cant find it anywhere. does anyone know where to buy a aponogeton undulatus?


If you can't find it locally in abbotsford, then chances are you won't be able to find it locally here in the lower mainland as well. I know this because the only place that can get you any plant you want is Aquariums West and even they are a hit and a miss when you try to order from them because most of the time only 1/4 of the plants they order actually come in.

Only other way you can get some specimens if online maybe through aquaticmagic. I'll warn you though, any plants that you order from the internet that crosses customs, you will be at risk from customs finding out that you "imported" live plants without a permit or the proper paperwork and then your name will be put on a black list where customs will automatically scan any parcels that you receive or send out.


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

where is aquariums west?


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

In this day and age, let me google that for you


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

This is a very hardy plant, I have some in my tank and it just wont die no matter how many mistakes I have made.
I now have very low light (long story) and planted it in pool filter sand and it is still alive. 
You can buy these rather easily. If you cant find it in stock, you can order it through your store.
I got mine from PJ Pets in Richmond but it is a very common plant really and is not hard to find or rare or anything like that.
The only way I think mine would die is if some fish eats it all the way to the root...it has been kept in a 10 gallon once that was so crowded I am sure it received no lighting at all for a very long time (I was using that 10g for all the clippings and excess plants and it just got out of control). When i took it out to plant it in its current tank it was bigger than before, just unbelivable. I dont know if they are all like that as this is my first and only. It started off as a smallplant and I have trimmed it a zillion times and it is still quite tall and bushy. 

P.S. If you manage to kill it somehow please dont bring it back to the store for a refund. Sorry just joking...couldn't help it. .


----------

